# Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen



## PAN1X (11. Juli 2011)

*Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Laut einem aktuellen Eintrag im Steam-Forum, kann Battlefield Bad Company 2 nicht gespielt werden. 
Versuche das Spiel zu starten werden mit der Meldung "Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Key Server hergestellt werden". Die Ursache könnte möglicherweise die zu große Nachfrage und damit das ungedeckte Angebot seitens Steam an Produkt-Keys sein.

Steam gab hierzu leider noch nichts bekannt, bis wann man das Angebot an Produkt-Keys aufstocken wird. Das Problem tritt nur bei Spielern auf, die dieses Package* heute* gekauft haben.

Nachtrag: Es scheint, als würde Bad Company 2 wieder laufen, bestätigt ist es aber nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommentar: Aus eigener Recherche weiß ich, dass dies schon bei anderen Spielen, unter anderem bei Risen, der Fall war. Bei einer Suche nach der Fehlermeldung weist Google auf einige Einträge in verschiedenen Foren, in denen User diskutierten. Bei manchen war die Rede von innerhalb 7 Stunden, die Steam dafür brauch, andere sagten jedoch, dass das auch bis zu einer Woche dauern kann. User, die bereits ein Support-Ticket eingereicht haben, erhielten eine Nachricht, dass das Support-Team sich melden wird (Email), sobald neue Produkt-Keys verfügbar sind.

Quelle: Steam Forums


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hwk (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des Battlefield Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Betrifft aber auch nicht alle Käufer, ich hab es gekauft als es Samstag vor einer Woche oder wann das war das 1. Mal angeboten wurde und ich kann spielen , vielleicht den News Titel irgendwie anpassen, kA

Edit: und ein Freund von mir dem ich es Gestern per Gift habe zukommen lassen, kann auch spielen.


----------



## Speedguru (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des Battlefield Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

warscheinlich gingen die Keys erst gegen Ende aus...


----------



## hwk (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des Battlefield Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*



Speedguru schrieb:


> warscheinlich gingen die Keys erst gegen Ende aus...


 
Ändert nichts daran, dass der Titel der News etwas anderes vermuten lässt, aber wahrscheinlich schon richtig, dass die Keys am Ende ausgegangen sind ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des Battlefield Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Bei mir gehts auch, zumindest der SP.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PAN1X (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Das im Titel mit unter zu bringen... Hm, wäre viel zu lang, sorry. Habe es aber nachgetragen, die Info stimmt nämlich


----------



## dr_breen (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Mehr Infos:

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2204-OPGC-4862


----------



## Rayza (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Nervt langsam -_-

Erst saß ich knapp ne Stunde (letzte Stunde!!) am Rechner um die Transaktion durchzuführen.. ÜBERLASTET!
Lade den ganzen Tag mit den überladenen Servern BC2 runter und noch das.

Steam muss mal aufstocken :@


----------



## PAN1X (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Mich nervt es auch tierisch. Bevor ich mir dieses SPECACT DLC gekauft habe, konnte ich normal spielen. Nun geht das ganze wegen ein paar MB nicht mehr...


----------



## L-man (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

ich habe mir das auch letzte Woche geholt und mit teilweise 25kb/s runter geladen. Man würde mich das Ärgern wenn ich ein Spiel für 50€ am Releasetag kaufen würde und erst mal mehrere Tage runterladen müsste. Ich weiß nun warum ich nicht so gerne bei Steam kaufe.


----------



## Dark Messiah (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

also ich hate keine probleme, weder beim download, noch bei den keys. habs auch gestern nachmittag / abend erst gekauft


----------



## Bagster (11. Juli 2011)

Ich saß den ganzen Tag, von 13:00 Uhr bis jetzt!!! Erst musste man sich mit 100kb/s im Schnitt abgeben, da die Spacken bei Millionen von Kunden es nach Jahren immernoch nicht hinbekommen haben, ordentliche Datenraten zu gewährleisten und jetzt sowas und das erlebe ich nicht zum ersten mal.........Sry, dass ich das so offen sage, aber dieser Drecksverein namens "Steam" hat von mir das letzte mal Geld bekommen!!!! Nie wieder!!!

Dies sind meine persönlichen, ausgesprochenen Gedanken!!!


----------



## Rayza (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Ich kauf selten im Steamstore, meistes nutze ich Alternativen, nur war dieses Angebot halt UNSCHLAGBAR!!

Hoffentlich lernen sie drauß und stocken demnächst auf:
- Server
- Keys

Hoffl. gibt es das Problem bei Borderlands nicht..
12GB darf ich saugen bei 400kb/s ~


----------



## PAN1X (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*



Dark Messiah schrieb:


> also ich hate keine probleme, weder beim download, noch bei den keys. habs auch gestern nachmittag / abend erst gekauft


Denen sind wohl erst heute die Keys ausgegangen. Mich ärgert das sehr. Nicht, weil ich das Addon nicht benutzen kann, sondern weil dadurch das komplette Spiel für diese Zeit unbrauchbar wird.


----------



## hwk (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Ihr denkt aber teilweise schon nach oder? Ich meine wer kann allen ernstes verlangen, dass die Server in Spitzenzeiten JEDEM volle Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen können? Sowas zu verlangen ist in meinen Augen einfach nur lächerlich... und man muss sich darüber nun wirklich nicht beschweren...


----------



## PAN1X (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Naja, es geht aber hier hauptsächlich darum, dass keine Produkt-Keys zur Verfügung stehen, das Spiel aber weiterhin verkauft wird. Eine nicht erbrachte Leistung. Ich habe sofort bezahlt, also will ich auch sofort mein Spiel spielen können, sobald es geladen ist.


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

@PAN1X: ich habe keine Ahnung was Steam in den AGBs stehen hat, aber sie könnten die Erbringung der Leistung etwas hinaus schieben sofern das irgendwo verankert ist. Der Käufer muss natürlich den Vertragsbedingungen zustimmen. Okay Steam kann allerdings auch nicht mehr Keys verkaufen wie sie haben. Ich habe Bad Company 2 seit Release und es ist noch schlimmer verbuggt wie Black Ops... Battlefield 3 habe ich trotzdem vorbestellt und hoffe das es ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*



hwk schrieb:


> Ihr denkt aber teilweise schon nach oder? Ich meine wer kann allen ernstes verlangen, dass die Server in Spitzenzeiten JEDEM volle Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen können? Sowas zu verlangen ist in meinen Augen einfach nur lächerlich... und man muss sich darüber nun wirklich nicht beschweren...



Im grunde kann man von so einer grossen Firma schon erwarten das man Maßnahmen ergreift das wenn in den ersten paar Tagen Tausende es zugleich laden wollen das man das auch in halbwegs erträglicher Geschwindigkeit erledigt. Im Grunde kassiert man ja als Dienstleister in Spitzenzeiten auch mehr Geld also werden die Ausgaben für ein paar Server mehr woanders auch mal drinnen sein oder...?

Weil in starken Zeiten nur zu kassieren und 30% der Kundschaft warten zu lassen oder mit 25kB/sec abzuspeisen geht ja mal gar nicht.
Das die Codes ausgehen ist übrigens sehr peinlich da hat wohl jemand eine schlechte Strategie. 

lg


----------



## Weichkeks (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Also ich finde auch das hier mächtig Übertrieben wird habt ihr nix anderes zu tun? Mein gott geht ne runde Raus und lasst euren PC Laden, dauert halt mal etwas, wenn zig tausend Leute siche Gigabyte große Spiele Saugen da helfen auch nen Paar Server nicht. Und es gibt auch Onlineshops die Ware verkaufen obwohl sie grad nicht im Lager haben das ist völlig normal, denn ihr Lieferant sichert ihnen ein Festen Termin zu. Also kommt runter und trinktn Kaffee


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

nehmt doch einfach nen anderen download server.. kann ja nicht so schwer sein 
das keys mal ausgehen können ist ganz normal und verzeihbar! So spielesüchtig bin ich zu glück noch nicht ^^


----------



## Larsen (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Moin, hatte es mir auch über Steam gekauft.... Horror. 
Abgesehn von der Downloadgeschwindigkeit (3 Tage mit meiner 16k, aber gut, nachvollziehbar) 
gabs im Spiel Probleme mit dem hin- und her switchen zw. Vietnam und dem normalen. 
Alle furz lang neu einloggen und solche spielchen, 
.exe umbenennen weils in Vietnam die berühmten White Screens gab, meckerte Steam sofort, 
Punkbuster usw.
EA angeschrieben, neuen Key bekommen, über Origin gezogen/installiert.... läuft nu wie ne Eins, ohne Steam.
(für den neuen Key, hatte noch dazu meine Email falsch geschrieben, war das beste an eigener Blödheit was mir passieren konnte^^)

Vorteil von Steam war halt, dass man mit ALT+TAB ausm Game raus kam.


----------



## UnnerveD (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Im grunde kann man von so einer grossen Firma schon erwarten das man Maßnahmen ergreift das wenn in den ersten paar Tagen Tausende es zugleich laden wollen das man das auch in halbwegs erträglicher Geschwindigkeit erledigt. Im Grunde kassiert man ja als Dienstleister in Spitzenzeiten auch mehr Geld also werden die Ausgaben für ein paar Server mehr woanders auch mal drinnen sein oder...?
> 
> Weil in starken Zeiten nur zu kassieren und 30% der Kundschaft warten zu lassen oder mit 25kB/sec abzuspeisen geht ja mal gar nicht.
> Das die Codes ausgehen ist übrigens sehr peinlich da hat wohl jemand eine schlechte Strategie.
> ...



Einfach mal temporär ein paar Server hinzustellen und dadurch die Leistungsfähigkeit erhöhen ist gar nicht so einfach - wie stellst du dir das vor? Einfach mal so kurz anmieten ist nicht - zuviel die Dinger noch konfiguriert werden müssen... Da nehm' ich es als Unternehmen lieber in Kauf, dass in Peakzeiten eben nicht jeder über die volle Bandbreite verfügt (was ja auch kein Problem darstellt, außer dass man halt länger laden muss -> spielt man eben was anderes oder macht mal was im "Reallife"[Ja das gibt es wirklich])

Sei[d] froh, dass es Steam und die Steamdeals gibt - wenn ich bedenke, was ich alleine schon für Geld damit gespart habe... da warte ich freiwillig ein paar Stunden länger bis ich ein Spiel heruntergeladen habe.

Bei Spielen, die ich aber gleich spielen will gibt es immer noch Amazon oder den Spielehändler vor Ort - easy going - man muss eben vorher genau wissen, was man will, anstatt blindlings drauf los zu meckern!

@topic
Solche Engpässe bei den Keys können schon passieren - solange die Betroffenen aber zeitnah über das Spiel verfügen können, ist das schon ok - spielt man solange eben was anderes.


----------



## Trefoil80 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

*Oh man, und wieder Steam-Download-Speed-Nörgler, die nicht wissen, dass man die Download-Location auch umstellen kann, z.B. auf Dänemark oder GB... *


----------



## orca113 (12. Juli 2011)

Und um welches Package handelt es sich? Als ich habe die Spiele BC2 und Vietnam Anfang des Jahres dort gekauft. Darum geht et aber net?


----------



## Bagster (12. Juli 2011)

hwk schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr denkt aber teilweise schon nach oder? Ich meine wer kann allen ernstes verlangen, dass die Server in Spitzenzeiten JEDEM volle Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen können? Sowas zu verlangen ist in meinen Augen einfach nur lächerlich... und man muss sich darüber nun wirklich nicht beschweren...



Neee, es geht nicht um volle Bandbreite, sondern um eine ordentliche. Und nicht mit 50 kb/s download'en oder sogar teils garnix für etliche Minuten. Das ist was aufregt und dann noch  das mit dem Key........neeee, da steigt echt ne innere Aggrsasion auf!!!

Lg


----------



## Trefoil80 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Siehe Hinweis bezügl der Download-Location oben...einige Leute benehmen sich hier wie 16 und nen Keks...

Da steigt bei manchen echt die Aggrsasion *g*


----------



## Bagster (12. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Hinweis bezügl der Download-Location oben...einige Leute benehmen sich hier wie 16 und nen Keks...
> 
> Da steigt bei manchen echt die Aggrsasion *g*



OMG.....denkst du etwa wir/ich bin blöd........? Ich und ein Kumpel haben gestern die Locations so oft gewechselt, dass wir bereits dachten, dass wir auf Weltreise sind, also schwafel bitte net. Wenn dir die Posts nicht gefallen und bei dir unwohlsein aufkommt, dann lass dich woanders aus! Das ist unsere, im Moment gefühlte Laune und Meinung und das ist sie nu! Na klar kannst du gegenargumentieren.........das ist bei Apple > Android auch nicht anders, aber dann bitte bring ordentliche Argumente oder Erklärungen und nicht so eine Besserwisser-/Klugscheisserei!!!

Lg

Aber bitte nicht böse nehmen!


----------



## Blackstacker (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

das selbe problem gabs letztes Jahr auch schon bei der Sommer aktion und es muss ja wohl klar sein das wenn Steam solche angebote macht Millionen leute zuschlagen.

Über die letzten 10 Tage waren fast ständig 3 bis 4 Millionen User online die gesaugt haben wie blöde und das zeigt eigentlich schon das Steam ziemlich gute Server hat die diese wahnsinns last aushalten 

Das ändern der Download location bringt da auch nichts sondern einfach nur abwarten und Kaffe trinken bis das irgendwann mal fertig geladen ist bei mir gings heute morgen mit 1,7 Mbit/s .


----------



## PAN1X (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Es will wohl keiner verstehen 

Wenn man sich das SPECACT Kit Upgrade kauft, dann kann man nicht mal mehr die Basis-Version ohne DLC spielen, weil keine Keys für den DLC bereitstehen. Das sollte eigentlich meine Kernaussage sein. Hätte ich besser schreiben sollen. Also noch mal: Wer gestern das BFBC2 Package gekauft hat, konnte nicht mal das normale BFBC2 ohne jeglichen Addons und DLC spielen. Es ließ sich einfach nicht starten und ich finde, dass Steam sowas unterbinden sollte.


----------



## Snake7 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Lustig wie sich die Kiddies beschweren ueber Sachen, die woanders nirmal sind... .
Ich erwarte nicht bei 5Millionen Usern volle Bamdbreite.
Mir reichen 500 KB völlig aus.
Und wenn es doch weniger is wechselt man einfach die Location umd alles wieder fein.
Aber zeigtir doch mal nen Unternehmen was 5 Mio User bewältigt... .
Google - ach ne, da gingen die Server ja auch in di.e Knie


----------



## DeliBalta87 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Mal ne frage geht bei mir geht alles auser der Mutliplayer, ich kanns zwar in ein server rein wenn ich schnell spiel mache aber bin immer der einzige der im spiel ist. hat das noch einer hier oder ist das wegen den Key problemen?


----------



## Blackstacker (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*



DeliBalta87 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage geht bei mir geht alles auser der Mutliplayer, ich kanns zwar in ein server rein wenn ich schnell spiel mache aber bin immer der einzige der im spiel ist. hat das noch einer hier oder ist das wegen den Key problemen?


ich nutze nur den Server Browser aber werds mal testen


----------



## DeliBalta87 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*



Blackstacker schrieb:


> ich nutze nur den Server Browser aber werds mal testen


 
mit Server Browser findet er bei mir überhaupt keinen Server


----------



## DeliBalta87 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Wollte nur sagen das ich es geschafft hab  es lag an meinem firewall


----------



## Rayza (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steam: Heutige Käufer des BF Bad Company 2 Packages können nicht spielen*

Wieso erspart ihr euch Kommentare wie "geht mal raus" & "zum glück bin ich nicht so spielsüchtig" nicht?

Ist es schon verboten sich über irgendetwas zu ärgern?

Steam hatte ähnliche Fälle desöfteren und daraus nicht gelernt.

Andere Downloadserver haben nichts gebracht. Waren sie zu weit, hatte man einen Downloadspeed von unter 50kb/s

Alle Server rund um Deutschland waren ausgelastet. Von Frankreich bis nach Polen, von Dänemark nach Italien.


----------

